# Milan: rosso dimezzato. Elliott sostiene il club.



## admin (12 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.

*Tuttosport*: il Milan nell'ultimo anno ha aumentato anche il *numero degli sponsor.* Ne sono arrivati 20.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2021)

E vai col redazionale menslle.

P.S. Tutto molto bello, tutti bravi. Ma guai a parlare di vittorie sul campo, eh...


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2021)

Evviva Elliot che ci paga le bollette.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E vai col redazionale menslle.
> 
> P.S. Tutto molto bello, tutti bravi. Ma guai a parlare di vittorie sul campo, eh...


Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter. 
A te la scelta.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.


Cosa è il factoring?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Cosa è il factoring?


Proprio in parole poverissime è quando cedi dei tuoi crediti ad una società di factoring in cambio di liquidità immediata..di solito i club di calcio usano i diritti TV che sono entrate certe per questo tipo di operazione


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Evviva Elliot che ci paga le bollette.


Io sarei curioso di sapere se ci paga le bollette o ci presta i soldi per pagare le bollette.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.



Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?

Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.

Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


Questo è un tema che non si vuole davvero capire..o accettare, non lo so

Oggi abbiamo una situazione economica/societaria simile a quella di Napoli o Roma..parlo di rosa, livello stipendi e fatturato...quindi gli obbiettivi REALISTICI quelli possono essere..

La sfida è mantenere il livello e innescare la macchina viruosa dei ricavi da CL continui per poter un po' alla volta tornare al livello che ci compete..

Poni bene l'esempio dell'Inda...hanno fatto un All-In pauroso che potrebbe adesso costargli anni di oblio..vedremo..io al Milan dell'ultimo berlusconi non ci voglio più tornare...questo Milan non è di vertice ma già mi piace perché ha un'identità e un progetto serio, arrivasse qualche trofeo meglio, ma non ha senso metterlo come obbiettivo.

PS: quest'anno si parte molto allineati..la Juve è un pelo sopra per Allegri e CR7 ma le altre vedo sostanziale equilibrio..l'inter senza lukaku-hakimi e Conte perde almeno 10-15 punti


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..

è evidente che se puoi investire ogni anno 150 milioni sul mercato prima o dopo qualche trofeo arriva...a meno che non li dai in mano a Mirabelli ma quello è un altro discorso...

Io non riesco mai, lo dico davvero, MAI, a capire come facciamo a non renderci conto che sti club fatturano 700 milioni e noi 200 e come possiamo pretendere di giocare al loro gioco finché prima non ci portiamo sul loro livello..

cioé i gobbi, tanto per dire, pagano stipendi per un totale che sarebbe il 115% del nostro intero fatturato..capisco che da tifosi rossoneri sia dura da accettare ma non è certo colpa di Elliott se chi ha gestito la transizione del Milan ha lasciato un'eredità così penosa..

Oggi abbiamo solo la bacheca da top club, il resto è al livello del Napoli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


Non arriveranno di conseguenza... Di certo non di conseguenza alla mancanza di investimenti. L'esempio che poni, quello dell'Inter, è un caso unico e di certo non descrive quello che hanno fatto molti altri club. Con Elliott non andiamo da nessuna parte, è questa l'unica verità. Non c'è Milan con Elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..
> 
> è evidente che se puoi investire ogni anno 150 milioni sul mercato prima o dopo qualche trofeo arriva...a meno che non li dai in mano a Mirabelli ma quello è un altro discorso...
> 
> ...


Vallo a dire alle compagini tedesche se il bayern è la macchina perfetta.
Il bayern ha creato un sistema di egemonia calcistica mafiosa peggio di quello della juve.
Forte solo di una storia e uno status quo..
Se questo è il calcio aziendale che volete.....

Preferisco di gran lunga il psg che arriva e con soldi veri compra tutto.
Se non altro è uno spaccato della vita reale e rispecchia le leggi del libero mercato.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..
> 
> è evidente che se puoi investire ogni anno 150 milioni sul mercato prima o dopo qualche trofeo arriva...a meno che non li dai in mano a Mirabelli ma quello è un altro discorso...
> 
> ...


Ahimè pura verità. Gli anni che vanno dal 2007 all'avvento di Elliot sono stati un disastro. Il Milan è rimasto indietro enormemente rispetto ai club di prima fascia


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2021)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> Ahimè pura verità. Gli anni che vanno dal 2007 all'avvento di Elliot sono stati un disastro. Il Milan è rimasto indietro enormemente rispetto ai club di prima fascia


Eh sì per tornare a vincere il primo passo era riuscire a superare i dieci anni di nefandezze che abbiamo vissuto e ci hanno affossati completamente. 

Vedo citata l'Inter, ma un paio di anni fa ricordo che noi eravamo messi molto peggio di loro oggi.

Adesso siamo sulla strada giusta per tornare ad essere competitivi e credibili. Per vincere, in Europa ora come ora è impossibile, meglio mettersi l'anima in pace, in Italia al contrario non vedo corazzate, anzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire alle compagini tedesche se il bayern è la macchina perfetta.
> Il bayern ha creato un sistema di egemonia calcistica mafiosa peggio di quello della juve.
> Forte solo di una storia e uno status quo..
> Se questo è il calcio aziendale che volete.....
> ...


Non è proprio così..il Bayern certo gode di una posizione di "privilegio" in bundesliga (ma perché il Real e il Barca in spagna no?? praticamente il Real sono 20 anni che si fa le regole, senza contare le vittorie in CL ladrate con furti arbitrali che manco Moggi) ma i bavaresi hanno anche aumentato in modo pauroso la propria capacità di investimento, infatti negli ultimi anni hanno piazzato colpi di mercato a suon di milioni non solo razziato al bundesliga..il PSG invece sta razziando di brutto oggi..

Il punto è sempre lo stesso: oggi siamo distanti almeno 250 milioni da quel livello di fatturato che ti permette di passare da club che deve centellinare le spese a club che con l'autosostentamento può fare grandi mercati...si perché nessuno lo dice, ma nel pre covid realtà come le inglesi, perfino il Real nonostante investimenti enormi facevano UTILI..non -150milioni come noi..

Va innescata la macchina virtuosa della CL, non esiste altra via..oggi è come se noi avessimo giocato in B 10 anni..siamo tornati in CL e il primo obbiettivo è rimanerci sempre almeno per i prossimi 5 anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.



Sono comunque dati ingannevoli, perché dal bilancio precedente manca la rata tv finale (tra i 30 e i 40 milioni’ che invece si aggiunge a questo bilancio.

Quindi in situazione normale il bilancio sarebbe ancora -140/-150.

Che Peró non é malissimo. In assenza Covid dovremmo avere:

+60 milioni da match day
+ 20 milioni almeno dagli sponsor
+50 milioni dalla partecipazione alla CL.

Quindi a regime dovremmo essere vicini al pareggio di bilancio che dovremmo raggiungere nel 22/23
Gli investimenti li puoi fare quando parti da una situazione di pareggio o positiva.
Quando sei a -190 milioni a bilancio che investimenti vuoi fare?
Fare spese per andare a -300 milioni l'anno è sperare che con i risultati questi soldi rientrino?

Già fatto con Mirabelli (deficit passato da -90 a -140) e Leonardo (deficit passato da -140 a -190).
Mi sembra assodato che la strategia sia fallimentare, e non è questione solo di incapacità, perchè quando ti devi liberare di bidoni che costano molto, ma vuoi fare una politica espansiva sei costretto a rilanciare su altri giocatori che non vuoi, vedi Laxalt pur di vendere Lapadula o Castillejo pur di vendere bacca o Caldara pur di vendere Bonucci.

La strategia adottata invece da Gazidis mi sembra proficua.
Si è cuccato e si sta cuccando i costi dei bidoni aspettando di sbolognarli, ma accettando che parta del budget sia bloccato qualche anno su questi (vedi Caldara, Conti, Castillejo), nel frattempo puntare su giovani a basso costo cecando di sfruttare lo scouting.

L'anno prossimo, se continuiamo a lavorare bene, dovremo finalmente avere grandissimo spazio salariale (il payroll con le ultime uscite degli indesiderati dovrebbe scendere a 100 con budget a 160-170), con una società che produce utili e non debiti e può quindi utilizzare i finanziamenti della proprietà per sviluppare e non per tappare i buchi come fatto fino a quest anno.

Da li si cambierà gioco.

Questo è l'ultimo anno in cui tenere duro, se facciamo una buona stagione, dall'anno prossimo svoltiamo.


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..


Va bene, facciamo come il Bayern Monaco che prende 200 e passa milioni all'anno solo di sponsorizzazioni da tre dei *suoi proprietari*(audi, adidas, allianz).
Per la cronaca, i problemi dell'Inter sono dovuti a questioni di politica interna cinese e perché hanno proprio voluto strafare. Tra spendere 12 milioni per l'allenatore e mezzo miliardo in tre anni per i cartellini e fare come facciamo noi ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo. E, nonostante le spese folli, senza le questioni politiche cinesi, l'Inter adesso sarebbe in tutt'altra situazione.
Piaccia o non piaccia, per rilanciare un club come il Milan non c'è altra strada che un proprietario che inizialmente investa per migliorare sensibilmente la rosa. "L'autofinanziamento" è una cosa che può venire solo in una seconda fase. E' sempre stato così per qualunque azienda, ma anche per qualunque attività commerciale. Se vuoi aprire una lavanderia, devi prima andare in perdita per acquistare lavatrici, macchine per stirare, detersivi, pagare il locale in cui svolgi l'attività e le bollette ecc. In un secondo momento, inizi a guadagnare e puoi valutare se fare investimenti per crescere o no.
Che la nostra proprietà non voglia farlo è legittimo(da parte sua), ma trovo assurdo che si giustifichi un modo di operare in contrasto con dinamiche economiche che esitono da quando ha aperto il primo pub che serviva cocktail a base di sangue di mammut.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non arriveranno di conseguenza... Di certo non di conseguenza alla mancanza di investimenti. L'esempio che poni, quello dell'Inter, è un caso unico e di certo non descrive quello che hanno fatto molti altri club. Con Elliott non andiamo da nessuna parte, è questa l'unica verità. Non c'è Milan con Elliott.



Ma qui non c'è mancanza di investimenti.
Il problema è che i 100-150 milioni che ogni anno Elliot pompa nel Milan vanno per coprire i buchi, i costi correnti, invece che finanziare l'espansione con l'acquisto di giocatori.

Dal bilancio 22/23, che finalmente dovrebbe essere in attivo, questi soldi potranno essere utilizzati non per tappare le voragini aperte dalle gestioni precedenti, ma finalmente per finanziare un'attività espansiva.

Per questo pareggiare il bilancio è fondamentale, significa usare i soldi per nuovi calciatori e non per dare 12 milioni l'anno a Caldara.

Si può condividere o no questa politica, ma di fatto questa è la politica adottata, che la si condivida o meno, quindi forse sarebbe meglio che tutti tifassero perchè abbia successo e che quindi le risorse vengano utilizzate con oculatezza anche in previsione futura.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


Hai citato 3 squadre che l'anno scorso non hanno nemmeno vinto il loro campionato nazionale....


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Va bene, facciamo come il Bayern Monaco che prende 200 e passa milioni all'anno solo di sponsorizzazioni da tre dei *suoi proprietari*(audi, adidas, allianz).
> Per la cronaca, i problemi dell'Inter sono dovuti a questioni di politica interna cinese e perché hanno proprio voluto strafare. Tra spendere 12 milioni per l'allenatore e mezzo miliardo in tre anni per i cartellini e fare come facciamo noi ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo. E, nonostante le spese folli, senza le questioni politiche cinesi, l'Inter adesso sarebbe in tutt'altra situazione.
> Piaccia o non piaccia, per rilanciare un club come il Milan non c'è altra strada che un proprietario che inizialmente investa per migliorare sensibilmente la rosa. "L'autofinanziamento" è una cosa che può venire solo in una seconda fase. E' sempre stato così per qualunque azienda, ma anche per qualunque attività commerciale. Se vuoi aprire una lavanderia, devi prima andare in perdita per acquistare lavatrici, macchine per stirare, detersivi, pagare il locale in cui svolgi l'attività e le bollette ecc. In un secondo momento, inizi a guadagnare e puoi valutare se fare investimenti per crescere o no.
> Che la nostra proprietà non voglia farlo è legittimo(da parte sua), ma trovo assurdo che si giustifichi un modo di operare in contrasto con dinamiche economiche che esitono da quando ha aperto il primo pub che serviva cocktail a base di sangue di mammut.


A me non risulta che il Milan si stia autofinanziando...a me risulta che Elliot da qualche anno immette soldi, e non pochi, nel Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Va bene, facciamo come il Bayern Monaco che prende 200 e passa milioni all'anno solo di sponsorizzazioni da tre dei *suoi proprietari*(audi, adidas, allianz).
> Per la cronaca, i problemi dell'Inter sono dovuti a questioni di politica interna cinese e perché hanno proprio voluto strafare. Tra spendere 12 milioni per l'allenatore e mezzo miliardo in tre anni per i cartellini e fare come facciamo noi ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo. E, nonostante le spese folli, senza le questioni politiche cinesi, l'Inter adesso sarebbe in tutt'altra situazione.
> Piaccia o non piaccia, per rilanciare un club come il Milan non c'è altra strada che un proprietario che inizialmente investa per migliorare sensibilmente la rosa. "L'autofinanziamento" è una cosa che può venire solo in una seconda fase. E' sempre stato così per qualunque azienda, ma anche per qualunque attività commerciale. Se vuoi aprire una lavanderia, devi prima andare in perdita per acquistare lavatrici, macchine per stirare, detersivi, pagare il locale in cui svolgi l'attività e le bollette ecc. In un secondo momento, inizi a guadagnare e puoi valutare se fare investimenti per crescere o no.
> Che la nostra proprietà non voglia farlo è legittimo(da parte sua), ma trovo assurdo che si giustifichi un modo di operare in contrasto con dinamiche economiche che esitono da quando ha aperto il primo pub che serviva cocktail a base di sangue di mammut.


Ma "autofinanziamento" dove che Elliot in 3 anni, successivamente all'acquisto, per pareggiare i bilanci ha messo oltre 600 milioni? Ti sembra "autofinanziarsi"?

Non confondiamo l'"autofinanziarsi" con l'utilizzare gli investimenti della proprietà per tappare buchi precedentemente aperti.

Quando avremo il pareggio di bilancio, questi soldi (se continueranno a piovere copiosamente come in questi anni) saranno usati per accelerare l'espansione. Altrimenti l'Espansione sarà più lenta e guidata dalle capacità dirigenziali e dalla foza del nostro marchio.

Ma il punto in cui si potrà partire passa necessariamente dall'arrivare ad un bilancio equilibrato con una squadra decente e di prospettiva, quello che stanno facendo.

P.S: Gli sponsor del Bayern posseggono ognuno l'8% della società, non sono "proprietari", sono soci ed è questo essere soci che gli permette di associare il proprio marchio al Bayer. L'anno scorso un'altra casa Automobilistica voleva strappare il ruolo di car sponsor ad Audi, offrendo più di Audi, ma Audi in qualità di socio ha forzato il consiglio ad accettare il rinnovo "adeguato" di sponsorizzazione, con Audi stessa. Insomma Sono sponsor che pagano perchè hanno un enorme ritorno dalla sponsorizzazione, non per vincere la coppa.


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è un tema che non si vuole davvero capire..o accettare, non lo so
> 
> Oggi abbiamo una situazione economica/societaria simile a quella di Napoli o Roma..parlo di rosa, livello stipendi e fatturato...quindi gli obbiettivi REALISTICI quelli possono essere..
> 
> ...


Se non i vince la CL tutto non conta per molti qui dentro. Preferiscono vincere il 19simo scudetto e poi fallire e partire dalla D. Non frega nulla a nessuno o quasi qui dentro l'essere sostenibili. Io faccio parte della gruppo realisti, preferisco non finire in rosso che tanto se poi ti estromettono dalla CL o peggio ancora fallisci sai cosa rimane delle vittorie? Nulla.

Mi basta l'estate 2018 con il Milan che se non fosse passato ad Elliott non avrebbe nemmeno avuto i soldi per iscriversi al campionato. Posso anche accontentarmi di andare sempre in CL e vedere vincere il Milan con un economia sana.


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma "autofinanziamento" dove che Elliot in 3 anni, successivamente all'acquisto, per pareggiare i bilanci ha messo oltre 600 milioni? Ti sembra "autofinanziarsi"?
> 
> Non confondiamo l'"autofinanziarsi" con l'utilizzare gli investimenti della proprietà per tappare buchi precedentemente aperti.
> 
> ...


I soci sono proprietari pro-quota, eh.
Comunque sia, non ho detto che ora ci stiamo autofinanziando. Il discorso era legato al volere in prospettiva un modello basato sull'autofinanziamento. Ben venga, eh. Ma, se si vuole realmente espandersi, servono prima investimenti per aumentare ricavi. Per aumentare i ricavi nel calcio non c'è altra strada che quella di fare investimenti sulla rosa. 
PS: se tu di mestiere prestassi i soldi, avresti interesse a che una società fosse in pari e non dovesse chiederti soldi in prestito?


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


Fare come l'Inter? Ovvero vincere lo scudetto, vendere qualcuno per fare quadrare i conti, ma essere ancora di gran lunga più forti noi? Dimmi dove devo firmare. Tra l'altro, parlando di soldini, perché i loro sponsor pagano di più? Semplice: hanno vinto lo scudetto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Va bene, facciamo come il Bayern Monaco che prende 200 e passa milioni all'anno solo di sponsorizzazioni da tre dei *suoi proprietari*(audi, adidas, allianz).
> Per la cronaca, i problemi dell'Inter sono dovuti a questioni di politica interna cinese e perché hanno proprio voluto strafare. Tra spendere 12 milioni per l'allenatore e mezzo miliardo in tre anni per i cartellini e fare come facciamo noi ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo. E, nonostante le spese folli, senza le questioni politiche cinesi, l'Inter adesso sarebbe in tutt'altra situazione.
> Piaccia o non piaccia, per rilanciare un club come il Milan non c'è altra strada che un proprietario che inizialmente investa per migliorare sensibilmente la rosa. "L'autofinanziamento" è una cosa che può venire solo in una seconda fase. E' sempre stato così per qualunque azienda, ma anche per qualunque attività commerciale. Se vuoi aprire una lavanderia, devi prima andare in perdita per acquistare lavatrici, macchine per stirare, detersivi, pagare il locale in cui svolgi l'attività e le bollette ecc. In un secondo momento, inizi a guadagnare e puoi valutare se fare investimenti per crescere o no.
> Che la nostra proprietà non voglia farlo è legittimo(da parte sua), ma trovo assurdo che si giustifichi un modo di operare in contrasto con dinamiche economiche che esitono da quando ha aperto il primo pub che serviva cocktail a base di sangue di mammut.


I soldi delle *sponsorizzazioni* che prende il Bayern sono assolutamente in linea con quelli dei top club europei, quindi non sono regali di alcun tipo, non li prendessero da quelle ditte li prenderebbero da altri fidati...
L'iniezione di capitale da noi avviene di continuo, solo che serve a coprire i buchi, direi voragini, di bilancio che abbiamo e che sono visibili da Giove...

Buchi neri che non ha certo fatto Elliott e che vanno sistemati..le altre proprietà immettono soldi per investire, qua serve farlo per non dover chiudere la baracca..

Purtroppo anche il covid ci si è messo rallentando il processo altrimenti quest'anno saremmo già in una condizione migliore..

Una volta che avremo creato una situazione sana andremo di certo a fare più investimenti, ma ricordiamo sempre che serve anche una mano dall'UEFA nel modificare le regole del FFP

So che è brutto dirlo ma aver perso il treno del decennio 2007-2017 ci sta condannando pesantemente..tutti quelli che in quel decennio sono saliti sul carro ora corrono spediti, noi invece dobbiamo scalare una montagna


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non i vince la CL tutto non conta per molti qui dentro. Preferiscono vincere il 19simo scudetto e poi fallire e partire dalla D. Non frega nulla a nessuno o quasi qui dentro l'essere sostenibili. Io faccio parte della gruppo realisti, preferisco non finire in rosso che tanto se poi ti estromettono dalla CL o peggio ancora fallisci sai cosa rimane delle vittorie? Nulla.
> 
> Mi basta l'estate 2018 con il Milan che se non fosse passato ad Elliott non avrebbe nemmeno avuto i soldi per iscriversi al campionato. Posso anche accontentarmi di andare sempre in CL e vedere vincere il Milan con un economia sana.


Non mi risulta che l'Inter stia fallendo. Dopo avere vinto lo scudetto, nonostante le cessioni che stanno facendo, restano ancora di gran lunga più forti di noi... La differenza e' che loro hanno Marotta, che se la sa cavare anche nelle tempeste finanziarie, mentre noi degli aspiranti dirigenti, con tanta buona volontà.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma "autofinanziamento" dove che Elliot in 3 anni, successivamente all'acquisto, per pareggiare i bilanci ha messo oltre 600 milioni? Ti sembra "autofinanziarsi"?
> 
> Non confondiamo l'"autofinanziarsi" con l'utilizzare gli investimenti della proprietà per tappare buchi precedentemente aperti.
> 
> ...


Oggi Elliott mette quei 100 mln a l'anno perché OBBLIGATO se non vuole portare i libri in tribunale.
Se pensi che questi metteranno 1 centesimo in più quando ci sarà il pareggio di bilancio stai sognando più dei tifosi che si sognano lo sceicco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I soci sono proprietari pro-quota, eh.
> Comunque sia, non ho detto che ora ci stiamo autofinanziando. Il discorso era legato al volere in prospettiva un modello basato sull'autofinanziamento. Ben venga, eh. Ma, se si vuole realmente espandersi, servono prima investimenti per aumentare ricavi. Per aumentare i ricavi nel calcio non c'è altra strada che quella di fare investimenti sulla rosa.
> PS: se tu di mestiere prestassi i soldi, avresti interesse a che una società fosse in pari e non dovesse chiederti soldi in prestito?


Va anche detto che non è vero che non abbiamo investito sulla rosa..il problema sono 3 campagne acquisti costate quasi 500 milioni che hanno prodotto una rosa di derelitti...o ce ne siamo dimenticati? ultima gestione Galliani (l'anno di Bacca-Romagnoli-Bertolacci), Mirabelli e il mercato di Leonardo (Higuain-Caldara-Laxalt-Castillejo)


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2021)

Siamo proprietà di un ente che opera ai confini della speculazione, muovendo e manipolando somme di denaro neanche immaginabili, e che sta investendo in roba tipo Twitta e AT&T.

Non ditemi che adesso sono improvvisamente diventati bravi scolaretti con la divisa stirata dalla mamma.

Se avessero un minimo di interesse e passione, bypasserebbero le stupidaggini legali con qualche alchimia. Non siamo un investimento a lungo termine, non siamo una specie di pensione per la vecchiaia.

Chi vuole arrivare prima e vincere, mette la freccia e sorpassa, non se ne sta incolonnato tranquillamente rispettando tutti i limiti.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


Ma per caso credi che siamo l'unica squadra sulla faccia della terra a provare ad arrivare il pareggio di bilancio?
E quante di loro Sono competitive?

E l'argomento su l'Inter e proprio ridicolo per più motivi.
1) a Zhang e stato pignorato quello che possedeva
2) stai quasi dicendo che l'Inter deve cedere tutti perché ha speso troppo quando in verità il problema non e quanto ha speso ma che la proprietà non ha più soldi (per la ragione numero 1).

E io cosa voglio?
Un presidente che ha un patrimonio di 150 mln così quando ha speso 140 mln per il Milan va in bancarotta o quasi?
Ovvio che no.

Sarà bello continuare a guardare in Europa e forse certe volte non qualificarsi nemmeno... Però il pareggio di bilancio sarà nostro.

Nella vita chi investe compete. E così in qualsiasi campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I soci sono proprietari pro-quota, eh.
> Comunque sia, non ho detto che ora ci stiamo autofinanziando. Il discorso era legato al volere in prospettiva un modello basato sull'autofinanziamento. Ben venga, eh. Ma, se si vuole realmente espandersi, servono prima investimenti per aumentare ricavi. Per aumentare i ricavi nel calcio non c'è altra strada che quella di fare investimenti sulla rosa.
> PS: se tu di mestiere prestassi i soldi, avresti interesse a che una società fosse in pari e non dovesse chiederti soldi in prestito?


Elliot non ha mai "prestato" soldi al Milan. Li ha sempre trasferiti in conto capitale (diversamente dai proprietari dell'Inter ad esempio), quindi la tua considerazione sull'Interesse a coprire i buchi non ha senso.

Il termine investimento significa che io metto 100 perchè poi mettendoli, questo vale 110. Prendere 100 e buttarli non è investire, è bruciarli.

Comunque, una volta che le centinaia di milioni che Elliot mette ogni anno nel Milan, non saranno più utilizzati per tappare i buchi di bilancio, vedremo se la politica della proprietà sarà quella di "far fare da sola" alla società Milan senza più mettere soldi in conto capitale, prestare soldi perchè possa espandersi più velocemente, ma vedendoseli restituire una volta che la crescita è stata completata oppure se continuerà a mettere soldi del Milan in conto capitale per farla espandere ma lasciandoli nel Milan per aumentare il valore della società.

Quando ci saranno le condizioni, vedremo, finchè le centinaia di milioni che mette la proprietà finiscono ogni anno nella voragine da colmare per pareggiare il bilancio sono discorsi senza senso.
Ne parleremo dall'estate 2023 (penso, a causa del Covid).


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però nozza CL..come del resto il City..l


Oh guarda che quest'anno dopo il Milan ovviamente, tiferò per la vittoria del City.
Almeno non sentirò più questa frase.
Purtroppo la vinceranno i francesi... Che già in quanto francesi non sopporto...


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E vai col redazionale menslle.
> 
> P.S. Tutto molto bello, tutti bravi. Ma guai a parlare di vittorie sul campo, eh...


Siamo appena arrivati secondi in campionato, pur venendo da un decennio di bastonate.
E comunque non si è mai visto un team povero vincere....sembrano ovvietà da spiegare, eppure......


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Oggi Elliott mette quei 100 mln a l'anno perché OBBLIGATO se non vuole portare i libri in tribunale.
> Se pensi che questi metteranno 1 centesimo in più quando ci sarà il pareggio di bilancio stai sognando più dei tifosi che si sognano lo sceicco.


Ma nn è affatto vero.
Ma come ti viene in mente questa farfanteria?

Elliot potrebbe tranquillamente prestare i soldi al Milan per coprire il bilancio e accettandone i costi finanziari.
Non avresti nessun libro in tribunale, avresti una situazione debitoria pesante ed Elliot riceverebbe la paghetta ogni mese in attesa che un nuovo compratore gli paghi anche i debiti.

Invece lui tira fuori i soldi dal portafogli e li trasferisce al Milan che è pulito dai debiti come nessuna altra squadra di vertice italiana. E qusto nonostante un disavanzo di bilancio mostruoso.

E' una strategia di investimento sul bene lampante, per chi vuole leggere le cose obbiettivamente.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma nn è affatto vero.
> Ma come ti viene in mente questa farfanteria?
> 
> Elliot potrebbe tranquillamente prestare i soldi al Milan per coprire il bilancio e accettandone i costi finanziari.
> ...


Si Elliott sta investendo.. certo
Sta facendo esattamente la stessa cosa di BERLUSCONI. Copre il rosso cercando di diminuirlo e sperando di andare in CL ogni anno.
Wouaw.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..
> 
> è evidente che se puoi investire ogni anno 150 milioni sul mercato prima o dopo qualche trofeo arriva...a meno che non li dai in mano a Mirabelli ma quello è un altro discorso...
> 
> ...


Il.tuo discorso non fa una piega ed è estremamente razionale, ma le persone spesso fanno fatica a capire il razionale, perché ricercano sempre soluzioni ancora più semplici che siano ancora meno faticose per le loro menti, e di conseguenza: "ellioth deve metterci i soldihhhh!!! Tirchioh!!!


----------



## jacky (12 Agosto 2021)

E Scaroni voleva anche i ristori?


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Elliot non ha mai "prestato" soldi al Milan. Li ha sempre trasferiti in conto capitale (diversamente dai proprietari dell'Inter ad esempio), quindi la tua considerazione sull'Interesse a coprire i buchi non ha senso.
> 
> Il termine investimento significa che io metto 100 perchè poi mettendoli, questo vale 110. Prendere 100 e buttarli non è investire, è bruciarli.
> 
> ...


Gli aumenti di capitale non li ha fatti Elliott, ma l'azionista di maggioranza, cioè Rossoneri Sport Investment. Secondo un articolo di calcio e finanza, Rossoneri Sport Investment nel 2020 avrebbe ricevuto finanziamenti(ripeto, finanziamenti non regali) da Project Redblack per 145 milioni e avrebbe un debito verso la stessa di 96milioni solo di interessi per l'anno 2020. In sostanza, da quel che si legge, Project Redblack presterebbe soldi a Rossoneri Sport Investment, che li girerebbe poi ad Ac Milan. Fin quando tutte fanno capo allo stesso soggetto ok, se cambia la proprietà di Rossoneri Sport Investment il debito verso Project Redblack mica si cancella, eh.
Detto questo, non so se tutte queste informazioni siano vere o meno. Quel che so è che la leva finanziaria è uno dei principali strumenti di speculazione e che Elliott è un fondo speculativo. Da ignorante in materia faccio 2+2 e ho la mia idea, che può essere sbagliata. Se poi un fondo speculativo, che non ha mai investito nello sport, dal nulla ha deciso di "riportare il Milan nell'Olimpo" come alcuni di voi ci raccontano, ben venga.

PS: investire vuol dire che metto 100 e se mi va bene guadagno 120, ma accetto anche il rischio di perderci 30 se mi va male. Non a caso di chiama "capitale di rischio".


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma per caso credi che siamo l'unica squadra sulla faccia della terra a provare ad arrivare il pareggio di bilancio?
> *E quante di loro Sono competitive?*
> 
> E l'argomento su l'Inter e proprio ridicolo per più motivi.
> ...


Tutti i top club hanno situazioni di bilancio assolutamente sostenibili, forse non è davvero chiaro che noi oltre ad avere il fatturato più basso (ma di MOOOOLTO più basso) siamo anche gli unici che invece che fare utili o pareggio abbiamo un rosso fisso di oltre 100 milioni, segno che non siamo affatto all'autofinanziamento..

In pratica è come se tu guadagnassi 2000 euro al mese, a fine anno per campare hai speso così tanti soldi che sei dovuto andare da compass per riuscire a pagare le bollette ma pretendessi lo stesso di comprarti anche la macchina di chi ne prende 7000...

credibile...


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I soldi delle *sponsorizzazioni* che prende il Bayern sono assolutamente in linea con quelli dei top club europei, quindi non sono regali di alcun tipo, non li prendessero da quelle ditte li prenderebbero da altri fidati...
> L'iniezione di capitale da noi avviene di continuo, solo che serve a coprire i buchi, direi voragini, di bilancio che abbiamo e che sono visibili da Giove...
> 
> Buchi neri che non ha certo fatto Elliott e che vanno sistemati..le altre proprietà immettono soldi per investire, qua serve farlo per non dover chiudere la baracca..
> ...


Non so se li avrebbero avuti lo stesso, visto che non abbiamo altri esempi in Germania. E' però certo che un socio-proprietario ti garantisce stabilità delle entrate nel medio periodo, cosa che uno sponsor esterno può solo se il gioco vale la candela. A livello commerciale, un Milan in CL vale TOT, un Milan fuori dalle coppe vale TOT-X. Da socio-proprietario posso darti TOT per 5 anni a prescindere, da non socio ti dò TOT-X e poi vediamo(che è quello che succede a noi) perché Il rapporto del socio-proprietario-sponsor con la società non è minimamente assimilabile allo sponsor esterno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so se li avrebbero avuti lo stesso, visto che non abbiamo altri esempi in Germania. E' però certo che un socio-proprietario ti garantisce stabilità delle entrate nel medio periodo, cosa che uno sponsor esterno può solo se il gioco vale la candela. A livello commerciale, un Milan in CL vale TOT, un Milan fuori dalle coppe vale TOT-X. Il rapporto del socio-proprietario-sponsor con la società non è minimamente assimilabile allo sponsor esterno.


Si ma club come il Bayern in CL ci vanno sempre..uno sponsor nemmeno si preoccupa..e non è solo al CL, è il bacino di tifosi complessivo..

Il Bayern avrebbe quei soldi lo stesso, vedi sponsorizzazioni di Real, Barca e top club inglesi..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gli aumenti di capitale non li ha fatti Elliott, ma l'azionista di maggioranza, cioè Rossoneri Sport Investment. Secondo un articolo di calcio e finanza, Rossoneri Sport Investment nel 2020 avrebbe ricevuto finanziamenti(ripeto, finanziamenti non regali) da Project Redblack per 145 milioni e avrebbe un debito verso la stessa di 96milioni solo di interessi per l'anno 2020. In sostanza, da quel che si legge, Project Redblack presterebbe soldi a Rossoneri Sport Investment, che li girerebbe poi ad Ac Milan. Fin quando tutte fanno capo allo stesso soggetto ok, se cambia la proprietà di Rossoneri Sport Investment il debito verso Project Redblack mica si cancella, eh.
> Detto questo, non so se tutte queste informazioni siano vere o meno. Quel che so è che la leva finanziaria è uno dei principali strumenti di speculazione e che Elliott è un fondo speculativo. Da ignorante in materia faccio 2+2 e ho la mia idea, che può essere sbagliata. Se poi un fondo speculativo, che non ha mai investito nello sport, dal nulla ha deciso di "riportare il Milan nell'Olimpo" come alcuni di voi ci raccontano, ben venga.
> 
> PS: investire vuol dire che metto 100 e se mi va bene guadagno 120, ma accetto anche il rischio di perderci 30 se mi va male. Non a caso di chiama "capitale di rischio".


Non capisco cosa centri il debito della controllante del Milan con il Milan.
A parte che chi acquistasse il Milan, mica è obligato a comprarsi RedBlack, la via più naturale è che compri il Milan da RedBlack, RedBlack pagi i debiti e distribuisca quello che resta. Ergo, è a tutti gli effetti un investimento in conto capitale del Milan.

Ma mettiamo anche che RedBlack fallisca perchè non vuole pagare i debiti ad Elliot. La conseguenza è che il liquidatore venderà l'unico bene in carico a redBalck: Il Milan e con questo pagherà i debiti ad Elliot. Insomma. Il MIlan no nha debiti e non li avrà in un caso o nell'altro perchè a lui i soldi sono stati trasferiti in conto capitale.


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa centri il debito della controllante del Milan con il Milan.
> A parte che chi acquistasse il Milan, mica è obligato a comprarsi RedBlack, la via più naturale è che compri il Milan da RedBlack, RedBlack pagi i debiti e distribuisca quello che resta. Ergo, è a tutti gli effetti un investimento in conto capitale del Milan.
> 
> Ma mettiamo anche che RedBlack fallisca perchè non vuole pagare i debiti ad Elliot. La conseguenza è che il liquidatore venderà l'unico bene in carico a redBalck: Il Milan e con questo pagherà i debiti ad Elliot. Insomma. Il MIlan no nha debiti e non li avrà in un caso o nell'altro perchè a lui i soldi sono stati trasferiti in conto capitale.


Ma come cosa c'entra? 
1)Se il Milan fa utili non ha bisogno dei soldi di Rossoneri Sport Investment, che non deve chiederli a Project RedBlack.
2)Se il Milan ha il bilancio in rosso e Rossoneri Sport Investment fallisce, il Milan dove li prende i soldi per coprire le perdite?
3)Se domani Project RedBlack chiude i rubinetti a Rossoneri Sport Investment, noi andiamo a gambe all'aria.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così..il Bayern certo gode di una posizione di "privilegio" in bundesliga (ma perché il Real e il Barca in spagna no?? praticamente il Real sono 20 anni che si fa le regole, senza contare le vittorie in CL ladrate con furti arbitrali che manco Moggi) ma i bavaresi hanno anche aumentato in modo pauroso la propria capacità di investimento, infatti negli ultimi anni hanno piazzato colpi di mercato a suon di milioni non solo razziato al bundesliga..il PSG invece sta razziando di brutto oggi..
> 
> Il punto è sempre lo stesso: oggi siamo distanti almeno 250 milioni da quel livello di fatturato che ti permette di passare da club che deve centellinare le spese a club che con l'autosostentamento può fare grandi mercati...si perché nessuno lo dice, ma nel pre covid realtà come le inglesi, perfino il Real nonostante investimenti enormi facevano UTILI..non -150milioni come noi..
> 
> Va innescata la macchina virtuosa della CL, non esiste altra via..oggi è come se noi avessimo giocato in B 10 anni..siamo tornati in CL e il primo obbiettivo è rimanerci sempre almeno per i prossimi 5 anni


Io non voglio che il mio milan abbia una potenza di fuoco figlia di una egemonia mafiosa da status quo.
Questo non è sport e chi sostiene questo 'sport' non è meno ingiusto di chi sostiene la superlega.

In base a cosa o a chi milan e bayern devono avere motori potenti da fuoriserie?
Solo perchè hanno la storia dalla loro parte? Sol perchè hanno tanti tifisi?
Ma la storia non è in divenire? Un nuovo bayern non potrebbe affacciarsi alla finestra del calcio?

Per come vedo io il calcio e lo sport o chi ha i soldi deve poterli spendere e investire a suo piacimento(legge del mercato) oppure i proventi che arrivano nella lega devono essere divisi in modo equo.
Stabilire a priori e a prescindere chi siano le big oggi vuol dire idealmente tracciare una linea storica come se il calcio finisse oggi e cosi non può essere assolutamente.
Il barcellona è arrivato al grande calcio solo nel 92, col modo di fare calcio azienda che abbiamo oggi un nuovo barca non potrebbe affacciarsi perchè la forbice è incolmabile.

Come vedi non sono uno a favore degli sceicchi e contro il fpf ma non sono nemmeno uno che sposa il calcio azienda a scatola chiusa.
Creare una forbice tra milan, inter, juve e le altre vuol dire che queste tre andranno sempre in champions e aumenteranno i fatturati mentre le altre faranno da sparring partner.
E' questo il calcio che volete?
Volete che il milan sia grande perchè lo ha decretato il blasone?
Allora non siete meno arroganti di chi oggi vorrebbe la superlega, anzi siete uguali.

Lo sport è altra cosa. 
Oggi tutti ci lamentiamo perchè le squadre di premier ci surclassano : ben ci sta, gli inglesi hanno lavorato per il bene della lega e oggi hanno un campionato super.
Non hanno deciso a priori che utd, liverpool, arsenal dovessero fare le big e le altre restare a guardare.

In un mondo normale chi ha i soldi deve poterli spendere ma vivere di rendita a discapito delle altre anche no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non voglio che il mio milan abbia una potenza di fuoco figlia di una egemonia mafiosa da status quo.
> Questo non è sport e chi sostiene questo 'sport' non è meno ingiusto di chi sostiene la superlega.
> 
> In base a cosa o a chi milan e bayern devono avere motori potenti da fuoriserie?
> ...


Però non si può nemmeno ignorare la realtà dei fatti..oggi uno strumento di controllo serve per garantire anche la competizione regolare, come negli sport dove quelli troppo più forti hanno delle zavorre per rallentare, o negli sport motoristici dove si mettono dei limiti ai test o ai componenti per evitare che chi ha troppo divario economico surclassi gli altri..

Eh si, perché se il blasone non può essere la discriminante, non lo possono essere nemmeno solo i soldi..altrimenti si parla solo di quello e non di abilità..

Una società che viene gestita in modo esemplare, con area tecnica top perché deve perdere soccombendo ad un PSG che ha una staff tecnico mediocre e un'area tecnica con a capo leotardo ma che tanto può permettersi ogni anno di fallire il mercato perché piovono milioni sempre e comunque?
Sarebbe competizione equa questa?

La competizione si può lasciare libera se il range economico è gestibile, non se c'è qualche soggetto che può spendere 100 volte gli altri..a quel punto diventa tutta una farsa

Io sono per un Milan che ritrovi il suo status ma che sia gestito come i club seri, e vorrei una competizione regolamentata sul monte stipendi per permettere anche la distribuzione dei talenti tra i club invece che tutti ammucchiati in una 10ina di squadre

PS: in ogni caso il "balsone" si traduce anche in seguito dei tifosi...non ci vedo nulla di male se i club con più seguito, ovvero i motori del calcio, primeggiano..alla fine è sempre stato così


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma come cosa c'entra?
> 1)Se il Milan fa utili non ha bisogno dei soldi di Rossoneri Sport Investment, che non deve chiederli a Project RedBlack.
> 2)Se il Milan ha il bilancio in rosso e Rossoneri Sport Investment fallisce, il Milan dove li prende i soldi per coprire le perdite?
> 3)Se domani Project RedBlack chiude i rubinetti a Rossoneri Sport Investment, noi andiamo a gambe all'aria.


Tra un anno il Milan è autosufficiente, no serve proprio nessun rubinetto.
Se vanno a gambe all'aria le nostre controllanti a noi non succede un bel nulla, al limite veniamo venduti ad altra proprietà, ma noi non abbiamo debiti con nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però non si può nemmeno ignorare la realtà dei fatti..oggi uno strumento di controllo serve per garantire anche la competizione regolare, come negli sport dove quelli troppo più forti hanno delle zavorre per rallentare, o negli sport motoristici dove si mettono dei limiti ai test o ai componenti per evitare che chi ha troppo divario economico surclassi gli altri..
> 
> Eh si, perché se il blasone non può essere la discriminante, non lo possono essere nemmeno solo i soldi..altrimenti si parla solo di quello e non di abilità..
> 
> ...


La competizione equa non esiste in nessuno dei due casi ma tra un club che ha risorse infinite, spende e spande e vince e un club che qualcuno ha deciso a tavolino che deve essere il big della situazione io preferisco il primo caso.
Sarò tarato ma la vedo cosi, se non altro perchè la vita e il libero mercato vanno in queste direzioni.

Se poi ,come dico sempre ,davvero vogliamo tutelare sport e competizione le strade vere sono altre ma nessuno le prende in considerazione.

L'azienda perfetta è sempre da lodare ma non quando è figlia di una egemonia mafiosa.
Juve e bayern non sono esempi da citare ma esempi di come il calcio azienda abbia permesso ad alcuni di fare gli squali e relegato altri al ruolo di pesciolino rosso.
Ben venga a questo punto il psg che destabilizza equilibri malavitosi ma lo fa con soldi veri, soldi che nessuna regola di stampo criminale potrà loro impedire di non investire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La competizione equa non esiste in nessuno dei due casi ma tra un club che ha risorse infinite, spende e spande e vince e un club che qualcuno ha deciso a tavolino che deve essere il big della situazione io preferisco il primo caso.
> Sarò tarato ma la vedo cosi, se non altro perchè la vita e il libero mercato vanno in queste direzioni.
> 
> Se poi ,come dico sempre ,davvero vogliamo tutelare sport e competizione le strade vere sono altre ma nessuno le prende in considerazione.
> ...


Potremmo anche tralasciare da dove vengnono i soldi del PSG..che se volessimo parlare di soldi "criminali" ci sarebbe da farci un libro..se i soldi del Berlusca fossero davvero arrivati dalla Mafia, parleremmo ancora così? Devo pensare che il grande Milan è figlio dei soldi di Totò Riina o dell'abilità di chi lo ha gestito? Abramovich ha fatto grande il Chelsea coi soldi che ha rubato ai connazionali Russi lasciati a morire di fame, bello vero?

Comquneu io era favorevole al progetto superlega, perché si creava un elite (che di fatto esiste già però) ma dentro quell'elité si sarebbe creata una certa uniformità e quindi avremmo avuto un bel torneo con 20-25 squadre tutte protagoniste..

Invece addesso abbiamo la CL che vincono sempre le solite 3-4 e dei campionati nazionali indecenti dominati ormai da un decennio dalle stesse squadre


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tra un anno il Milan è autosufficiente, no serve proprio nessun rubinetto.
> Se vanno a gambe all'aria le nostre controllanti a noi non succede un bel nulla, al limite veniamo venduti ad altra proprietà, ma noi non abbiamo debiti con nessuno.


Tra un anno vedremo. Spero tu abbia ragione. 
Ti ripeto la domanda. Quest'anno pare avremo un rosso intorno ai 100 milioni, se domani Project RedBlack chiude i rubinetti, come lo copriamo il rosso di 100 milioni?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


pignorati proprio no.
hanno una merea di debiti segno di un gestione societaria folle.

mille volte meglio come stà gestendo elliott


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutti i top club hanno situazioni di bilancio assolutamente sostenibili, forse non è davvero chiaro che noi oltre ad avere il fatturato più basso (ma di MOOOOLTO più basso) siamo anche gli unici che invece che fare utili o pareggio abbiamo un rosso fisso di oltre 100 milioni, segno che non siamo affatto all'autofinanziamento..
> 
> In pratica è come se tu guadagnassi 2000 euro al mese, a fine anno per campare hai speso così tanti soldi che sei dovuto andare da compass per riuscire a pagare le bollette ma pretendessi lo stesso di comprarti anche la macchina di chi ne prende 7000...
> 
> credibile...


Io confronto come al solito non rispetta la situazione.
Perché oggi guadagniamo solo 2000 euro al mese... Ma sul conto in banca abbiamo miliardi. E quindi se a fine anno mancano 10.000 euro li possiamo prendere da quel conto... COME HANNO FATTO TUTTI GLI ALTRI in questi anni.
Chi guadagna 7000 euro al mese non e arrivato a guadagnare quella cifra con la politica dei piccoli passi, con la politica del pareggio di bilancio, con la politica del cedere a pochi mln un primavera perché quei pochi mln sono necessari per potere prendere un giocatore e mangiarsi le mani 2 anni dopo perché il primavera ha triplicato il valore (pure rimanendo non da grande squadra)...

Leggi la mia firma (se ancora si vede... Io certe volto non le vedo... Ancora non ho capito cosa succede con il nuovo forum).
Nessuna delle big attuali ha avuto la nostra politica.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La competizione equa non esiste in nessuno dei due casi ma tra un club che ha risorse infinite, spende e spande e vince e un club che qualcuno ha deciso a tavolino che deve essere il big della situazione io preferisco il primo caso.
> Sarò tarato ma la vedo cosi, se non altro perchè la vita e il libero mercato vanno in queste direzioni.
> 
> Se poi ,come dico sempre ,davvero vogliamo tutelare sport e competizione le strade vere sono altre ma nessuno le prende in considerazione.
> ...


Io la penso in modo totalmente opposto.
La forza dei grandi club non è dato da una "scelta a tavolino di tipo mafiosa".
La forza ai grandi club la danno il numero dei loro tifosi.
Il Manchester UTD non ha un euro versato dalla proprietà (anzi la succhia come una sanguisuga), vince pochissimo, no ha grande potere politico ma...... ha centinaia di milioni in tutto il mondo che seguono lo UTD nel bene e nel male, dopo le vittorie come dopo le sconfitte e anche dopo i disastri aerei.

Questa è la forza di questi club, una forza che viene dalla passione dei loro tifosi, dalla loro storia, da chi ama e segue il calcio.

Se permetti, per me, l'origine di questa forza è enormemente, ma neanche da mettere in discussione, più legittimata da quella che ti viene dal fatto che il tuo proprietario sia nato con il padre che coltivava pecore in un deserto sotto cui si è scoperto un oceano di olio nero puzzolente e che da grande annoiandosi ha deciso di comprarsi una squadra qualsiasi, in una bella città e di accumulare giocatori come se fossero figurine perchè a casa nel deserto con le pecore, si annoiava.

Noi milanisti siamo fuorviati dal fatto che Berlusconi non ha saputo guidare la società nella transizione tra società padronale e società moderna, un gap ventennale che stiamo cercando faticosamente di colmare.

Poi puoi trovare modi di equilibrare la competizione, ma la forza che viene dai tifosi deve essere la guida.


----------



## Maximo (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


Barça e Real hanno l'azionariato popolare, il PSG uno sceicco alle spalle, eppure le prime due sono tra le squadre più indebitate al mondo, la terza non ha vinto nulla in Europa, ed è stata sbeffeggiata dal Lille.
Se prendi poi la Juve, i risultati migliori li ha ottenuti con una squadra low budget, acquistando i vari Pogba, Vidal e Pirlo, e costruendo una corazzata. Quando i gobbi hanno iniziato a fare spese folli pensando che avrebbero vinto tutto, i risultati sono stati disastrosi, a partire dall'operazione Ronaldo.

Preferisco alle squadre sopracitate la progettualità del Milan e i dirgenti competenti, molto più dei vari Leonardo, Paratici, e compagnia cantante...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E vai col redazionale menslle.
> 
> P.S. Tutto molto bello, tutti bravi. Ma guai a parlare di vittorie sul campo, eh...


Purtroppo, si è capito negli anni scorsi che come il Milan prova a sgarrare si prende le bastonate. Non siamo il PSG.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tra un anno vedremo. Spero tu abbia ragione.
> Ti ripeto la domanda. Quest'anno pare avremo un rosso intorno ai 100 milioni, se domani Project RedBlack chiude i rubinetti, come lo copriamo il rosso di 100 milioni?


Con un prestito in banca presentando un piano industriale che porta all'equilibrio di bilancio e alla piena sostenibilità (che tra l'altro è già a 2/3 del cammino), come una qualsiasi azienda.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.
> 
> *Tuttosport*: il Milan nell'ultimo anno ha aumentato anche il *numero degli sponsor.* Ne sono arrivati 20.



Fantastico ora vado subito in duomo a sventolare il bilancio....


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


questa storia dell'inter ti farà comodo per 10 anni almeno.
come se tutte le squadre che spendono un po' fanno la fine dell'inter.
inter che è in queste condizioni per questioni particolari, non certo perchè ha speso troppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire alle compagini tedesche se il bayern è la macchina perfetta.
> Il bayern ha creato un sistema di egemonia calcistica mafiosa peggio di quello della juve.
> Forte solo di una storia e uno status quo..
> Se questo è il calcio aziendale che volete.....
> ...


non si vuole capire sta storia del bayern.
fa più comodo dire "fai come il bayern"!!!!
virtuosi si si. vai a vedere i soldi che spendono a cacchio poi ne riparliamo.
se non avessero il sistema e tabula rasa intorno col culo che sarebbero li, come la juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io confronto come al solito non rispetta la situazione.
> Perché oggi guadagniamo solo 2000 euro al mese... Ma sul conto in banca abbiamo miliardi. E quindi se a fine anno mancano 10.000 euro li possiamo prendere da quel conto... COME HANNO FATTO TUTTI GLI ALTRI in questi anni.
> Chi guadagna 7000 euro al mese non e arrivato a guadagnare quella cifra con la politica dei piccoli passi, con la politica del pareggio di bilancio, con la politica del cedere a pochi mln un primavera perché quei pochi mln sono necessari per potere prendere un giocatore e mangiarsi le mani 2 anni dopo perché il primavera ha triplicato il valore (pure rimanendo non da grande squadra)...
> 
> ...


Allora facciamo così, invece di andare da compass come ho scritto considera che noi peschiamo dai risparmi già oggi per pagare le bollette e fare la spesa..

Quegli investimenti dei grandi club sono figli di situazioni oggi non percorribili:

1 - non esisteva il FFP quindi uno non aveva limiti da rispettare
2 - quei club avevano comunque bilanci sano quindi hanno potuto spendere i soldi per fare mercato non per coprire le perdite
3 - il loro livello economico gli permetteva anche di pagare gli stipendi di quei giocatori

Noi oggi già solo per la gestione ordinaria siamo in rosso di 150 milioni, facessi mercato pesante porteremmo quel rosso a circa -250 milioni...aggiungiamoci anche altri 40-50 milioni per pagare i top che chiedete e arrivi a un bel -300 milioni...

Quando mi porterai l'esempio di un club con questi conti ne potremmo discutere...non l'esempio del Real che ha finanziato coi soldi di stato una mercato faraonico 10 anni fa o con le inglesi che si spartiscono ogni anno 2 MLD di diritti tv


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si vuole capire sta storia del bayern.
> fa più comodo dire "fai come il bayern"!!!!
> virtuosi si si. vai a vedere i soldi che spendono a cacchio poi ne riparliamo.
> se non avessero il sistema e tabula rasa intorno col culo che sarebbero li, come la juve.


Amen.
Siamo in pochi a dirlo.
Il bayern è la juve di germania.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si vuole capire sta storia del bayern.
> fa più comodo dire "fai come il bayern"!!!!
> virtuosi si si. vai a vedere i soldi che spendono a cacchio poi ne riparliamo.
> se non avessero il sistema e tabula rasa intorno col culo che sarebbero li, come la juve.


Certo che si, sarebbero lì come tutti i top club che vanno in CL sempre, 10-15-20 anni di fila..noi invece 10 anni fuori..

considerando il rendimento medio della CL, e l'indotto degli sponsor, significa che da noi mancano all'appello circa 800-1.000 milioni rispetto ai top club europei nell'ultimo decennio...ma vorremo fare i mercati che fanno loro..


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io la penso in modo totalmente opposto.
> La forza dei grandi club non è dato da una "scelta a tavolino di tipo mafiosa".
> La forza ai grandi club la danno il numero dei loro tifosi.
> Il Manchester UTD non ha un euro versato dalla proprietà (anzi la succhia come una sanguisuga), vince pochissimo, no ha grande potere politico ma...... ha centinaia di milioni in tutto il mondo che seguono lo UTD nel bene e nel male, dopo le vittorie come dopo le sconfitte e anche dopo i disastri aerei.
> ...


Secondo il tuo modo di pensare lo utd farà sempre lo utd ma un barcellona potrà mai nascere.
E' giusto?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che si, sarebbero lì come tutti i top club che vanno in CL sempre, 10-15-20 anni di fila..noi invece 10 anni fuori..
> 
> considerando il rendimento medio della CL, e l'indotto degli sponsor, significa che da noi mancano all'appello circa 800-1.000 milioni rispetto ai top club europei nell'ultimo decennio...ma vorremo fare i mercati che fanno loro..


La partecipazione in champions andrebbe guadagnata, non assicurata e garantita.
Ormai partecipazione fissa.
Altrimenti è solo la sorella truccata della superlega.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che si, sarebbero lì come tutti i top club che vanno in CL sempre, 10-15-20 anni di fila..noi invece 10 anni fuori..
> 
> considerando il rendimento medio della CL, e l'indotto degli sponsor, significa che da noi mancano all'appello circa 800-1.000 milioni rispetto ai top club europei nell'ultimo decennio...ma vorremo fare i mercati che fanno loro..


premetto subito che io non critico elliot ,sono a metà tra 2 fazioni che per me non esistono.
ci sono quelli che sembrano dei piccoli figli di suma pagati da milantv e quelli che fosse per loro fabbricano soldi e prendono tutto.

detto questo, il bayern è li perchè non ha avversari. col fpf ha solidificato la sua posizione perchè vincendo guadagna di più e vince di più. è la squadra che può prendere tutti i P0 che vuole in germania e quella con più tifosi. anche se sbaglia 1 anno o 2 vince lo stesso.
noi in italia non lo possiamo fare.
l'inter è presa come esempio in negativo ma invece ha avuto una gestione giusta, hanno solo il problema che il loro capo è un cinese. se fosse americano o di malta l'inter adesso sarebbe la realtà migliore d'italia.
guarda il loro fatturato degli ultimi anni...

una gestione fatta a kaiser è quella del barcellona, altro che inter (che poi io parlo di proprietà è non di acquisti, gli acquisti li han sbagliati anche loro...)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo modo di pensare lo utd farà sempre lo utd ma un barcellona potrà mai nascere.
> E' giusto?


A parte che il Barcellona è un esempio errato perchè pur non avendo vinto tantissimo è dall'epoca Cruyff che è una potenza come tifosi.
Ma nascere possono sempre nascere, ma per rimanere su devono essere in grado di far crescere a fanbase. L'Atalanta ad esempio sta salendo con costanza di risultati, ma se non riuscirà a consolidarli costruendo una base di tifosi prima o poi scenderà.

Questa è una legge di mercato molto più equa di quella "trovo i soldi sotto il cuscino".

E' anche una forma che da maggiori soddisfazioni ai tifosi, perchè premiare le squadre con più tifosi rende chiaramente felici più tifosi.

Se vuoi una competitività alla pari verso il basso, mettiamo allora che il tetto di ingaggi di ogni squadra non può superare i 5 milioni di euro, così anche i mio Como parte ad armi pari.

Per inserirsi nei top serve tempo, costanza e pazienza, servono anche investimenti, ma non che sforino l'obbiettivo di raggiungere un punto di equilibrio più in alto. 
Un esempio può essere il Lipsia della RedBull, che era in C senza tifosi e piano piano sta acquisendo popolarità e fans, senza per questo smiliardare sui vari Messi e Neymar.

Lo spazio c'è e ci sarà, ma va conquistato con il lavoro, il sudore, la determinazione ed un'attenta politica di investimenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> premetto subito che io non critico elliot ,sono a metà tra 2 fazioni che per me non esistono.
> ci sono quelli che sembrano dei piccoli figli di suma pagati da milantv e quelli che fosse per loro fabbricano soldi e prendono tutto.
> 
> detto questo, il bayern è li perchè non ha avversari. col fpf ha solidificato la sua posizione perchè vincendo guadagna di più e vince di più. è la squadra che può prendere tutti i P0 che vuole in germania e quella con più tifosi. anche se sbaglia 1 anno o 2 vince lo stesso.
> ...


Ma ancora con la barzelletta che non ci sono avversari in germania..boh, siamo rimasti a un lustro fa per me e ci siamo persi che il BVB e il Lipsia hanno squadre che pisciano in testa a tutta la serie A..


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con la barzelletta che non ci sono avversari in germania..boh, siamo rimasti a un lustro fa per me e ci siamo persi che il BVB e il Lipsia hanno squadre che pisciano in testa a tutta la serie A..


hai ragione, adesso si. ma il bayern è arrivato lassù quando non aveva avversari. ora c'è e non lo schioda più nessuno. prende i P0 da BVB e lipsia e fagocita tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La partecipazione in champions andrebbe guadagnata, non assicurata e garantita.
> Ormai partecipazione fissa.
> Altrimenti è solo la sorella truccata della superlega.


Quindi che si fa, rimettiamo la CL solo per chi vince il campionato?
Perché di fatto quando ci mandi le prime 4 è normale che squadre come Bayern, Juve, Barca e Real e PSG ci andranno SEMPRE

In Inghilterra c'è già più competizione (ma che je frega a loro con 2 miliardi di diritti tv) per il resto vanno sempre le solite nei vari campionati..

Noi paghiamo carissimo essere rimasti 10 anni fuori da giro


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, adesso si. ma il bayern è arrivato lassù quando non aveva avversari. ora c'è e non lo schioda più nessuno. prende i P0 da BVB e lipsia e fagocita tutto.


finirà anche per loro il ciclo come sta finendo per il Barca e come è finito per il Real..ma loro hanno lavorato meglio degli spagnoli rinnovandosi di più..


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> finirà anche per loro il ciclo come sta finendo per il Barca e come è finito per il Real..ma loro hanno lavorato meglio degli spagnoli rinnovandosi di più..


non credo che per queste 3 finirà il ciclo, hanno ormai troppi introiti rispetto agli altri.
se sarà, sarà un paio d'anni di assestamento.
se intendi che coi ricavi della premier verranno schiacciati allora si, ma non resteranno a guardare.
il real non partirà mai da sfavorito e nessuno andrà mai a prendergli il top player.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa, rimettiamo la CL solo per chi vince il campionato?
> Perché di fatto quando ci mandi le prime 4 è normale che squadre come Bayern, Juve, Barca e Real e PSG ci andranno SEMPRE
> 
> In Inghilterra c'è già più competizione (ma che je frega a loro con 2 miliardi di diritti tv) per il resto vanno sempre le solite nei vari campionati..
> ...


Non fossimo stati fuori dal giro avremmo campato anche noi di rendita?
Questo è il pensiero dei ragionieri.

Bisogna lavorare a una lega migliore che innalzi l'asticella verso l'alto altrimenti, mentre in premier nasceva il campionato più bello del mondo, da noi trovavano senso mostri a sette teste del calibro di genoa, sassuolo, udinese.
E' questo il campionato che vuoi? Io no.
Con magari il milan che spadroneggia e arriva sempre in champions e si ingrassa sempre più.


Come vedi chi è contro il calcio azienda e il fpf non è meno sportivo di voi tifosi-contabili(detto in modo simpatico, ovviamente), anzi....

La superlega già esiste e si chiama champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A parte che il Barcellona è un esempio errato perchè pur non avendo vinto tantissimo è dall'epoca Cruyff che è una potenza come tifosi.
> Ma nascere possono sempre nascere, ma per rimanere su devono essere in grado di far crescere a fanbase. L'Atalanta ad esempio sta salendo con costanza di risultati, ma se non riuscirà a consolidarli costruendo una base di tifosi prima o poi scenderà.
> 
> Questa è una legge di mercato molto più equa di quella "trovo i soldi sotto il cuscino".
> ...


Ecco, questo è sport.
Altro surrogato io non lo concepisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa, rimettiamo la CL solo per chi vince il campionato?
> Perché di fatto quando ci mandi le prime 4 è normale che squadre come Bayern, Juve, Barca e Real e PSG ci andranno SEMPRE
> 
> In Inghilterra c'è già più competizione (ma che je frega a loro con 2 miliardi di diritti tv) per il resto vanno sempre le solite nei vari campionati..
> ...


I 2 miliardi che incassano dai diritti tv sono figli di super partite che settimanalmente fanno il botto di ascolti.
Chi vuoi che sia interessato al nostro campionato farlocco pieno di succursali gobbe se nemmeno noi le guardiamo le partite?
Prima si lavora a un prodotto migliore prima arriveranno i soldi.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che non è vero che non abbiamo investito sulla rosa..il problema sono 3 campagne acquisti costate quasi 500 milioni che hanno prodotto una rosa di derelitti...o ce ne siamo dimenticati? ultima gestione Galliani (l'anno di Bacca-Romagnoli-Bertolacci), Mirabelli e il mercato di Leonardo (Higuain-Caldara-Laxalt-Castillejo)


Hai ragione, non dimentichiamoci che un acquisto sbagliato incide per almeno 3 anni ...
Cerchiamo di evitare gli acquisti osceni tipo i J Mauri Suso Bertolacci Bonucci Kalinic Castillejo Laxalt....
E questo è l'errore più grave e non credo sia imputabile alle proprietà...Massara e Maldini secondo me non stanno operando male ma devono ridurre al massimo questo tipo di errori


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con un prestito in banca presentando un piano industriale che porta all'equilibrio di bilancio e alla piena sostenibilità (che tra l'altro è già a 2/3 del cammino), come una qualsiasi azienda.


No. Se Project RedBlack chiudesse i rubinetti a Rossoneri Sport Investment, quest’ultima fallirebbe. Come hai scritto anche tu, il liquidatore venderebbe l'unico bene(il Milan) per pagare i debiti ad Elliot.

Quindi o si venderebbero gli asset del Milan(calciatori, impianti ecc) o bisognerebbe trovare un pollo che spenda soldi per un bene che vale zero o quasi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


Real e Barca sono messe malissimo
Sunning oltre alle restrizioni del governo ha dei miliardi ripeto miliardi di debiti ( a casa sua)


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che per queste 3 finirà il ciclo, hanno ormai troppi introiti rispetto agli altri.
> se sarà, sarà un paio d'anni di assestamento.
> se intendi che coi ricavi della premier verranno schiacciati allora si, ma non resteranno a guardare.
> il real non partirà mai da sfavorito e nessuno andrà mai a prendergli il top player.


Mah, occhio che tra il 2002 e il 2014 il Real è stato a guardare 13 anni in CL..e avevano una rosa che dopo il ciclo dei galacticos si era riempita di mezzi bidoni..i cicli non sono mai infiniti, non avessero preso CR7 non so mica se avrebbero vinto quello che hanno vinto..idem il barca che non va in finale da 7 anni..

se poi mi parli di liga allora ok..lì non hanno concorrenza, nelle prime 4 ci saranno sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I 2 miliardi che incassano dai diritti tv sono figli di super partite che settimanalmente fanno il botto di ascolti.
> Chi vuoi che sia interessato al nostro campionato farlocco pieno di succursali gobbe se nemmeno noi le guardiamo le partite?
> Prima si lavora a un prodotto migliore prima arriveranno i soldi.


Sono figli del Commonwealth e della lingua inglese..poi anche delle squadre cresciute nel tempo ma all'inizio no..e del resto i "nuovi mercati" di calcio capiscono nulla..

Da noi non si giocherà mai il calcio inglese, non è la nostra cultura..loro si sono creati il mercato ma avevano un bel vantaggio socio-culturale


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non fossimo stati fuori dal giro avremmo campato anche noi di rendita?
> Questo è il pensiero dei ragionieri.
> 
> Bisogna lavorare a una lega migliore che innalzi l'asticella verso l'alto altrimenti, mentre in premier nasceva il campionato più bello del mondo, da noi trovavano senso mostri a sette teste del calibro di genoa, sassuolo, udinese.
> ...


Non è colpa di nessuno se i campionati nazionali hanno perso di interesse..a parte la premier tutti gli altri tornei sono senza competizione..ma da anni...

La ripartizione economica ha un limite perché il mercato ad un certo punto finisce...se la premier fagocita tutto non è che puoi andare a creare altro pubblico dove non esiste..si pensava alla Cina ma per ora non porta da nessuna parte


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono figli del Commonwealth e della lingua inglese..poi anche delle squadre cresciute nel tempo ma all'inizio no..e del resto i "nuovi mercati" di calcio capiscono nulla..
> 
> Da noi non si giocherà mai il calcio inglese, non è la nostra cultura..loro si sono creati il mercato ma avevano un bel vantaggio socio-culturale


Il calcio inglese è morto, il calcio che si gioca oggi in premier è un incontro di stili e culture a cui anche nostri tecnici hanno attivamente partecipato. 

La lingua conta fino a un certo punto.
Fino agli anni 90 era il nostro il campionato più bello e seguito, nonostante l'italiano. 
Il calcio non ha lingua ma si fa capire da tutti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio inglese è morto, il calcio che si gioca oggi in premier è un incontro di stili e culture a cui anche nostri tecnici hanno attivamente partecipato.
> 
> La lingua conta fino a un certo punto.
> Fino agli anni 90 era il nostro il campionato più bello e seguito, nonostante l'italiano.
> Il calcio non ha lingua ma si fa capire da tutti.


Negli anni '90 il nostro calcio era il più seguito in europa (ma poi non c'erano nemmeno le pay tv, ognuno si seguiva il suo..solo che gli italiani erano più fanatici) e avevamo qualche interessato in oriente, per lo più giappone..

Ma erano mercati competenti....

I nuovi mercati USA/Australia/Cina etc... cosa vuoi che capiscano...conoscono i calciatori e qualche città...un po' come noi che seguiamo l'NBA ma non ne conosciamo storie e radici locali


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah, occhio che tra il 2002 e il 2014 il Real è stato a guardare 13 anni in CL..e avevano una rosa che dopo il ciclo dei galacticos si era riempita di mezzi bidoni..i cicli non sono mai infiniti, non avessero preso CR7 non so mica se avrebbero vinto quello che hanno vinto..idem il barca che non va in finale da 7 anni..
> 
> se poi mi parli di liga allora ok..lì non hanno concorrenza, nelle prime 4 ci saranno sempre


si si può anche non vincere perchè vincere mica è semplice.
ma rimarrà una delle pretendenti e sul mercato una regina anche in periodi di "crisi" per me.

vedrai che qualcosa fanno perchè la premier ora è troppo forte. se non la superlega qualcos'altro.
il real non può stare in 2a fascia.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelle arriveranno di conseguenza, oppure se vuoi facciamo come l inter.
> A te la scelta.


Ma infatti, io non capisco certi commenti. Viene continuamente criticata la dirigenza del lato amministrativo/commerciale, poi quando si evidenziano i miglioramenti concreti, non va comunque bene.
Le vittorie sportive alla lunga arrivano se si lavora in questa direzione. Oppure si fa come l’Inter che ha vinto un campionato ma è sull’orlo del fallimento. Inoltre ancora oggi, continuano secondo me a proseguire una strada sbagliata. Certo, praticamente non acquistano più niente e nessuno e vendono più che possono ma continuano a mettere sotto contratto gente con stipendi assurdi. Venderanno ancora e sarà sempre peggio se continueranno a non pagare gli stipendi.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza non arriva proprio niente. Arrivano di conseguenza, forse, se fai come il Real, il Barça, il PSG e compagnia cantante. Ovvero, se investi. Eppure siamo tifosi del Milan, eh. Dovremmo saperlo come funziona?
> 
> Ancora con sta Inter? Un caso unico nella storia del calcio. Un club ed un proprietario praticamente pignorati da uno stato dittatoriale. Non esistono altri precedenti.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che che investono moneta sonante sono ancora lì a dettare legge.


La legge del PSG e del City è la legge di due società che in Europa continuano a contare zero. Non bastano i soldi per vincere anche se ovviamente sono fondamentali.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si cita mai ad esempio il Bayern Monaco che con la programmazione e la competenza ha creato una macchina che da anni è al vertice del calcio europeo? Si prende sempre l'esempio di Real e Barca (che senza CR7 e Messi avrebbero vinto 1/10 di quello che hanno vinto, vedi Real post CR7....) e del PSG che però non ha ancora alzato mezza CL..come del resto il City..
> 
> è evidente che se puoi investire ogni anno 150 milioni sul mercato prima o dopo qualche trofeo arriva...a meno che non li dai in mano a Mirabelli ma quello è un altro discorso...
> 
> ...


Sante parole. Ma qui si pretende di smiliardare e allo stesso si punta il dito a Gazidis per i conti in rosso. Il Milan DEVE assolutamente puntare ad aumentare il fatturato. Aumentare il fatturato e migliorare i risultati sportivi. Non lamentiamoci a prescindere….
Il Milan ha senza dubbio un progetto, che piaccia o meno, e il progetto di fatto ci ha portato in breve a dimezzare il rosso in bilancio e ad arrivare secondi in campionato. 
quindi si può manco vuole pazienza


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non arriveranno di conseguenza... Di certo non di conseguenza alla mancanza di investimenti. L'esempio che poni, quello dell'Inter, è un caso unico e di certo non descrive quello che hanno fatto molti altri club. Con Elliott non andiamo da nessuna parte, è questa l'unica verità. Non c'è Milan con Elliott.


È la tua verità, non l’unica.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

Vergogna, Idiott ha coperto il passivo di tasca propria.

Don Beppe Marotta avrebbe venduto T.Hernandez, lo avrebbe sostituito con un top player come Fagioli e coperto le perdite con il ricavato della cessione.

Suning salvace.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> È la tua verità, non l’unica.


Beh, ovviamente la tua verità è suffragata da trofei e vittorie di Champions o aumenti di fatturato...


----------



## Shmuk (12 Agosto 2021)

Non so cosa ci sia dietro la storia Berluscaroni/Li& Elliott, ma senza qualcuno come quest'ultimo pronto a subentrare non oso immaginare che fine avremmo fatto. Con questi passivi anche Commisso avrebbe probabilmente fatto una brutta fine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.
> 
> *Tuttosport*: il Milan nell'ultimo anno ha aumentato anche il *numero degli sponsor.* Ne sono arrivati 20.


Beh la gestione finanziaria è buona per il semplice fatto che non vengono fatti grossi investimenti, hanno dimezzato il monte ingaggi praticamente.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Grande elliott che ci importi il sistema americano molto sostenibile senza spese folli da megalomani, ma che la giochiamo affare la champions, noi siamo i campioni del bilancioooooooo, evvai tutti i conti a posto, meglio di vincere un mondiale!!! 
Ahhhh dimenticavo 18 premi Oscar alla regia elliott per il film '' come prendere per il mulo i tifosi ''


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si può anche non vincere perchè vincere mica è semplice.
> ma rimarrà una delle pretendenti e sul mercato una regina anche in periodi di "crisi" per me.
> 
> vedrai che qualcosa fanno perchè la premier ora è troppo forte. se non la superlega qualcos'altro.
> il real non può stare in 2a fascia.


con il loro fatturato non saranno mai in seconda fascia


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Ahhh dimenticavo


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> con il loro fatturato non saranno mai in seconda fascia


Ahh aspetta che faccio la lista delle scuse per non investire, allora mancanza stadio, mancanza champions, fair play finanziario, buco creato dai cinesi, pandemia covid, tetto ingaggi non sostenibile, ok aggiungiamo da quest'anno il fatturato troppo basso, ok basta essere sinceri nella vita..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ahhh dimenticavo
> 
> Ahh aspetta che faccio la lista delle scuse per non investire, allora mancanza stadio, mancanza champions, fair play finanziario, buco creato dai cinesi, pandemia covid, tetto ingaggi non sostenibile, ok aggiungiamo da quest'anno il fatturato troppo basso, ok basta essere sinceri nella vita..


Veramente il fatturato troppo basso è da sempre l'UNICA ragione..quella che i tifosi "ragionieri" provano a sbattere in testa a chi non vuole capirlo..siete voi che create ipotetiche scuse, ma la società ha sempre e solo parlato di conti in rosso, non le altre menate che dite voi che sono conseguenze...

I top club europei fatturano TUTTI tra i 500 e i 750 milioni...noi meno di 200....non mi sembra serva un genio della matematica per fare una semplice proporzione...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente il fatturato troppo basso è da sempre l'UNICA ragione..quella che i tifosi "ragionieri" provano a sbattere in testa a chi non vuole capirlo..siete voi che create ipotetiche scuse, ma la società ha sempre e solo parlato di conti in rosso, non le altre menate che dite voi che sono conseguenze...
> 
> I top club europei fatturano TUTTI tra i 500 e i 750 milioni...noi meno di 200....non mi sembra serva un genio della matematica per fare una semplice proporzione...


Si ma amico se vuoi fatturare devi prima investire lo sai vero? Hai mai visto qualcuno fatturare milioni senza investire un euro? Non giriamoci intorno, elliott non investe nulla per il milan, e nulla sarà il milan con elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si ma amico se vuoi fatturare devi prima investire lo sai vero? Hai mai visto qualcuno fatturare milioni senza investire un euro? Non giriamoci intorno, elliott non investe nulla per il milan, e nulla sarà il milan con elliott.


Ormai su questo tema i tifosi siamo spaccati in due fazioni.

Da piccolo facevo sempre una sfida coi miei amici che ci impegnava per tutta l'estate : si partiva con un tesoretto e a fine estate vinceva chi riusciva a far fruttare quel gruzzoletto attraverso attività come bancarelle e iniziative che potevamo fare all'età di 8-12 anni.
Ora, in quel caso partivamo tutti dalla stessa base ma non è difficile da intuire che se io fossi partito da 10mila lire e il mio ipotetico concorrente da 100mila col cavolo che lo prendevo.

Esempio un pò stupido per spiegare che il fatturato può anche aumentare ma non ci si può affidare solo alle capacità e nascondersi dietro poi al fatto che si pagano le perdite.
Il milan grazie alla storia ha un motore importante e ha la fortuna di poter portare i giri di questo motore a numeri vertiginosi ma se si pensa di farlo solo con una gestione parsimoniosa e per gradi..... buonanotte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si ma amico se vuoi fatturare devi prima investire lo sai vero? Hai mai visto qualcuno fatturare milioni senza investire un euro? Non giriamoci intorno, elliott non investe nulla per il milan, e nulla sarà il milan con elliott.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai su questo tema i tifosi siamo spaccati in due fazioni.
> 
> Da piccolo facevo sempre una sfida coi miei amici che ci impegnava per tutta l'estate : si partiva con un tesoretto e a fine estate vinceva chi riusciva a far fruttare quel gruzzoletto attraverso attività come bancarelle e iniziative che potevamo fare all'età di 8-12 anni.
> Ora, in quel caso partivamo tutti dalla stessa base ma non è difficile da intuire che se io fossi partito da 10mila lire e il mio ipotetico concorrente da 100mila col cavolo che lo prendevo.
> ...


Hai fatto l'esempio giusto..noi appunto partiamo lontanissimi..dobbiamo recuperare per gradi..
primo step raggiunto: siamo tornati in CL
Ora il secondo step: consolidare il ruolo in campionato e andare in CL ogni anno
Terzo step: tornare al vertice

L'investimento cosa dovrebbe essere? L'ennesimo All-in sul mercato da 150 milioni per prendere 3-4 giocatori a cui non possiamo OGGI pagare l'ingaggio? Dovrebbe essere affrontare un rosso da -300/350 milioni?

Non esiste club al mondo..l'investimento si fa, ma è sempre proporzionato al fatturato..

Il problema è che si deve crescere per gradi, lo step principale è fare come l'inter, ovvero tornare in CL stabilmente..loro sonoin CL da 4 stagioni...noi dobbiamo rimetterci su quella linea in modo da poter aumentare il fatturato almeno a 350 milioni e tra 3 anni sedersi a ridiscutere i contratti con gli sponsor al rialzo

Oggi il Milan è solo un nome con vecchia gloria, ma non ha appeal sul mercato...però tornassimo in CL stabili sarebbe diverso..e anche lo stadio significa tantissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto l'esempio giusto..noi appunto partiamo lontanissimi..dobbiamo recuperare per gradi..
> primo step raggiunto: siamo tornati in CL
> Ora il secondo step: consolidare il ruolo in campionato e andare in CL ogni anno
> Terzo step: tornare al vertice
> ...


Basterebbe almeno un 'regalo' ad anno , dentro una gestione sana e virtuosa.
Un regalo, un giocatore di movimento.
Ma poi quando vedi che per trattare i 3/4 di ziyech devi prima dare via 2/3 pobega onestamente ti cascano le braccia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Basterebbe almeno un 'regalo' ad anno , dentro una gestione sana e virtuosa.
> Un regalo, un giocatore di movimento.
> Ma poi quando vedi che per trattare i 3/4 di ziyech devi prima dare via 2/3 pobega onestamente ti cascano le braccia...


Amico mio, io davvero non riesco a capire cosa vi sfugge del concetto che noi, senza regali ma solo per la normale amministrazione siamo con un rosso che va dai -150 milioni in peggio...ma ci rendiamo conto?
Il regalo significa un giocatore buono, che tradotto sono almeno 40-50 milioni + l'ingaggio...e qui significa affosare quel numero ancora di più...lasciamo anche da parte le sanzioni (che però esistono) ma non è proprio un qualcosa di sostenibile...

Si sapeva che la rinascita doveva passare da alcuni step, e sostenuta dalla competenza..

Inutile OGNI anno lamentarsi delle stesse cose...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, io davvero non riesco a capire cosa vi sfugge del concetto che noi, senza regali ma solo per la normale amministrazione siamo con un rosso che va dai -150 milioni in peggio...ma ci rendiamo conto?
> Il regalo significa un giocatore buono, che tradotto sono almeno 40-50 milioni + l'ingaggio...e qui significa affosare quel numero ancora di più...lasciamo anche da parte le sanzioni (che però esistono) ma non è proprio un qualcosa di sostenibile...
> 
> Si sapeva che la rinascita doveva passare da alcuni step, e sostenuta dalla competenza..
> ...


Non esiste mai un solo piano industriale e non è detto che quello che si perpetua sia il migliore.
Anzi, a ben vedere il segreto è sempre la diversificazione quando si parla di investimenti.
Partendo da -100 si può anche investire e arrivare a -70 a fine anno.
Parliamo di calcio, di una palla che rotola e dei ragazzi che la inseguono con dei risultati sportivi da centrare.
Delle volte ce ne scordiamo.....


----------



## pazzomania (12 Agosto 2021)

Secondo me ragazzi a volte battibeccate per nulla.

Il problema non è Elliott che spende o non spende.
È evidente: non spenderà mai quanto un tifoso vorrebbe.

Potrebbe andare peggio? Assolutamente si, vedi inter.

Potrebbe andare meglio? Assolutamente si, ma dove sono i compratori smaniosi di regalarci i sogni che desidereremmo?

Vinceremo a breve? Decisamente, ahimè,no.

Alla lunga trarremo benefici da questa gestione oculata? È possibilissimo.

Possiamo PRETENDERE che Elliot cacci un sacco di soldi sul Milan? Ahimè no, e nemmeno l' hanno promesso.


----------



## Stylox10 (12 Agosto 2021)

Un passo alla volta andiamo avanti… quest’anno intanto si torna a sentire la musichetta della CL. Non mi sembra una gestione così malaccio in fin dei conti.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Un passo alla volta andiamo avanti… quest’anno intanto si torna a sentire la musichetta della CL. Non mi sembra una gestione così malaccio in fin dei conti.


Si appunto torni in champions hai una buona gestione e fai un mercato da udinese? Ma dai persino farina in serie B faceva meglio, con la champions cambierà tutto non lo detto io, qui si rischia il secondo mercato estivo a 0, cose mai viste prima, il resto sono solo chiacchere, poi non lamentiamoci se altre 5-6 squadre in italia ci sverniciano per altri 7-8 anni..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Un passo alla volta...come no  
Se mettiamo male il piede e non rientriamo in Champions,sai che bello scivolone che ci riporterà a valle...

Non è che servono i giocatori affermati (e non scommesse o sconosciuti) per brindare al loro arrivo e darci una parvenza di grande squadra. Ma servono giocatori adatti per riuscire a rientrare tra le prime 4.

Non vorrei che il 2° posto conquistato nella passata stagione avesse annebbiato la testa di molti.
Vedo troppa sicurezza,ma ricordiamoci che anche se le altre squadre non si sono rinforzate,hanno sostituito l'allenatore.
Via le pippe di "maestro" Pirlo,Gattuso,Fonseca e dentro Allegri,Spalletti e Mourinho.
Senza contare Sarri,che per me farà un buon campionato con la lazio.

E sia chiaro,nessuno chiede giocatori da 70-80 milioni e 10 di ingaggio.
Ma almeno un (1) piccolo sacrificio o per il trequartista o per l'esterno destro.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

Punto numero 1: Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan, continuare a pretendere una gestione simile a quella del PSG é folle ed irreale. Perché io, che ho i soldi in un fondo dovrei lasciarli li quando il gestore sta facendo il diavolo a 4 con una squadra di Serie A, che alla lunga non mi porta alcuna entrata ma solo perdite?
Io, non avrei problemi ritirare i miei soldi da un fondo qualora questi si mettessero a spendere 300M per rinforzare la Roma. La faccio semplice eh, ma c'é molto di questo.

Anche solo disperarsi e chiedersi perché non spendiamo, o chiedere ai "rabbini, ebrei, giudei, usurai etcc.." di mettere i soldi é irrealistico a dir poco, non riesco a capire perché tirate sempre fuori uesto argometo. A cosa serve sognare? Voi credete che un Commisso avrebbe agito diversamente? Perché l’alternativa era quella eh... apriamo gli occhi e guardiamo in faccia la nostra situazione, allora si che si potrà guardare al nostro progetto sotto un’ottica diversa.

Punto numero 2: Prima che qualcuno tiri fuori la classica: "Allora vendi!!!" eccovi i nostri bilanci. Chi mai se lo compra un club cosi? 
- 31,7 . 2007
- 66,8 . 2008
- 9,8 . 2009
- 69,8 . 2010
- 67,3 . 2011
- 6,9 . 2012
- 15,7 . 2013
- 91,3 . 2014
- 89,3 . 2015
- 74,9 . 2016
-126,0 . 2017/18
-146,0 . 2019
-195,0 . 2020

Guardate nel biennio in cui abbiamo cercato di fare l'all-in cosa é successo.
Il primo anno Elliott e la parentesi Mirabelliana hanno raddoppiato le perdite, una discussione che diventa anche inutile.
Non funziona che al terzo all-in lo becchiamo, o se non lo becchiamo ne facciamo un altro. Al quarto si chiude e si riparte dalla promozione.

Credete seriamente che se in quella famosa estate fosse venuto un compratore con 650/700M Elliott non avrebbe venduto? Semplicemente non vale il gioco per nessuno accollarsi un rischio come il Milan, primo perché necessita di una montagna di competenza, fortuna, e soldi per cercare di riportarla al top. Perché the next big thing araba voleva il Newcastle e non il Milan? 
Con gli stessi soldi mi compro la Fiorentina e la porto in CL tranquillamente.


La strada é semplice Bayern, Juve e Liverpool. Per noi gli esempi devono essere questi. A chi parla di sistema mafioso cosa credevate che facevamo noi ai nostri tempi? Quando le alzavamo? 

Galliani é stato un discreto mafioso, ma quando hanno cambiato le regole si é rivelato per quello che era, abbastanza incapace. Noi nel 2004 eravamo la prima squadra al mondo per introiti dai diritti TV, basta vedere la legislazione dell'epoca. Ogni squadra si gestiva da sola la vendita delle partite alle TV. Poi per tutto il resto eravamo una banda di poveracci, la TV ci portava 125M circa (il doppio di adesso!), ed il nostro settore commerciale faceva ridere. Per come la vedo non é né colpa di Elliott ne colpa della Uefa quello che siamo ora, é solo colpa nostra.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un passo alla volta...come no
> Se mettiamo male il piede e non rientriamo in Champions,sai che bello scivolone che ci riporterà a valle...
> 
> Non è che servono i giocatori affermati (e non scommesse o sconosciuti) per brindare al loro arrivo e darci una parvenza di grande squadra. Ma servono giocatori adatti per riuscire a rientrare tra le prime 4.
> ...



Ma infatti basta poco, ma questi riusciranno a buttare a mare tutto quello ottenuto in quest'anno mezzo miracolato, che ci vuoi fare non gli frega nulla, non scuciono un euro, e invece di contestarli questi vengono pure osannati, mah...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Punto numero 1: Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan, continuare a pretendere una gestione simile a quella del PSG é folle ed irreale. Perché io, che ho i soldi in un fondo dovrei lasciarli li quando il gestore sta facendo il diavolo a 4 con una squadra di Serie A, che alla lunga non mi porta alcuna entrata ma solo perdite?
> Io, non avrei problemi ritirare i miei soldi da un fondo qualora questi si mettessero a spendere 300M per rinforzare la Roma. La faccio semplice eh, ma c'é molto di questo.
> 
> Anche solo disperarsi e chiedersi perché non spendiamo, o chiedere ai "rabbini, ebrei, giudei, usurai etcc.." di mettere i soldi é irrealistico a dir poco, non riesco a capire perché tirate sempre fuori uesto argometo. A cosa serve sognare? Voi credete che un Commisso avrebbe agito diversamente? Perché l’alternativa era quella eh... apriamo gli occhi e guardiamo in faccia la nostra situazione, allora si che si potrà guardare al nostro progetto sotto un’ottica diversa.
> ...


Ok allora se per mille motivi elliott non caccia un euro che se ne vadi, posso farlo anchio così il presidente senza metterci una lira sopra da operaio..


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si appunto torni in champions hai una buona gestione e fai un mercato da udinese? Ma dai persino farina in serie B faceva meglio, con la champions cambierà tutto non lo detto io, qui si rischia il secondo mercato estivo a 0, cose mai viste prima, il resto sono solo chiacchere, poi non lamentiamoci se altre 5-6 squadre in italia ci sverniciano per altri 7-8 anni..


Ma ancora dietro a quella frase? 

Secondo te con una botta di 40M sarebbe cambiato tutto? Perché allora non l’hanno fatto subito da loro? Sicuro di non aver interpretato male le parole di Maldini?

Con la Champions cambia tutto vuol dire rimanere nel giro che conta, in questo modo hai quella botta continuamente. Vuol dire che i giocatori ti vedono con un occhio diverso quando ci sei stabilmente, e non come una qualsiasi fortunella. Vuol dire che gli sponsor sono ben disposti verso di te visto il gran numero d persone che segue la CL. Vuol dire che se in 4 anni di fila sei in CL hai una squadra quanto meno competitiva, e puoi migliorare 2-3 posizioni a mercato, e non 7-8 come ci tocca fare da anni.

Va legata ad un limite temporale, tra 3-4 anni di fila allora cambia tutto. Oggi cambia poco se non un +35M di entrate…


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ok allora se per mille motivi elliott non caccia un euro che se ne vadi, posso farlo anchio così il presidente senza metterci una lira sopra da operaio..


Se hai i 100M da ripianare ogni anno accomodati pure, nessuno te lo vieta. Vai da Elliott, gli sganci gli 850M e poi fai quello che puoi con i soldi restanti


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se hai i 100M da ripianare ogni anno accomodati pure, nessuno te lo vieta. Vai da Elliott, gli sganci gli 850M e poi fai quello che puoi con i soldi restanti


E vabbè che livello basso da elementari.. Scommetti che un Lotito qualsiasi farebbe meglio del supermegacosmico fondo elliott?.. e lotito non é nessuno ehh..


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E vabbè che livello basso da elementari.. Scommetti che un Lotito qualsiasi farebbe meglio del supermegacosmico fondo elliott?.. e lotito non é nessuno ehh..


Lo stesso Lotito che nonostante il bilancio sano ha comprato come rinforzi Akpa e Muriqi dopo la conquista storica della Champions? Si invidia addirittura quel Lotito?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che l'Inter stia fallendo. Dopo avere vinto lo scudetto, nonostante le cessioni che stanno facendo, restano ancora di gran lunga più forti di noi... La differenza e' che loro hanno Marotta, che se la sa cavare anche nelle tempeste finanziarie, mentre noi degli aspiranti dirigenti, con tanta buona volontà.


Io non so se i cugini falliranno, ma di certo questo è solo l'inizio di un grande ridimensionamento. I fatti dicono che sono obbgliati a restituire entro il 30 giugno 2022 i 300 milioni di euro di bond che hanno emesso (altrimenti falliscono) ed entro dicembre 2022 i 250 milioni al fondo che glieli ha prestati (altrimenti il fondo diventa proprietario dell'inter)


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E vabbè che livello basso da elementari.. Scommetti che un Lotito qualsiasi farebbe meglio del supermegacosmico fondo elliott?.. e lotito non é nessuno ehh..


Lotito???? Sul serio???? Quello che oltre a non mettere un euro nella Lazio, forse distrae anche dei soldi??? Avessi almeno detto De Laurentis


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si appunto torni in champions hai una buona gestione e fai un mercato da udinese? Ma dai persino farina in serie B faceva meglio, con la champions cambierà tutto non lo detto io, qui si rischia il secondo mercato estivo a 0, cose mai viste prima, il resto sono solo chiacchere, poi non lamentiamoci se altre 5-6 squadre in italia ci sverniciano per altri 7-8 anni..


Premesso che il mercato non è ancora finito...come si fa a dire mercato a 0??? Vuol dire che x sostenere le proprie opinioni si va contro i fatti....per il solo Tomori hanno tirato fuori 28 milioni cash, sull'unghia....forse nemmeno il psg x Hakimi e il Chelsea x Lukaku pagano subito una rata da 28 milioni ...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me ragazzi a volte battibeccate per nulla.
> 
> Il problema non è Elliott che spende o non spende.
> È evidente: non spenderà mai quanto un tifoso vorrebbe.
> ...


Potevi riassumere tutto in due parole : fase tohir.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potevi riassumere tutto in due parole : fase tohir.


Mi sa che devi rivedere gli acquisti Tohir, ed i risultati ottenuti.. e speriamo che Elliott non ci venda allo Suning di turno allora.


----------



## First93 (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha dimezzato il rosso di bilancio rispetto alla scorsa scorsa. Quest'anno si dovrebbe viaggiare intorno ai -100 mln di euro. Ci si è arrivati grazie al tetto sugli ingaggi, ai proventi di marketing, agli introiti dell'EL ed al ritorno in Champions. Il monte ingaggi del Milan, ad oggi, è di gran lunga inferiore a quello di Juve e Inter e simile a Napoli e Roma. Elliott è arrivata ad una esposizione complessiva di circa 700 mln e il Milan non è gravato da debiti e obbligazioni ad eccezione del factoring. La chiave sarà la continuità. Champions, per continuare a far crescere il fatturato.
> 
> *Tuttosport*: il Milan nell'ultimo anno ha aumentato anche il *numero degli sponsor.* Ne sono arrivati 20.


Io ho già smesso di illudermi da un po', al massimo la nostra dimensione sarà un Borussia Dortmund o un Atletico Madrid (ma deve andare bene bene nei prossimi anni).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi sa che devi rivedere gli acquisti Tohir, ed i risultati ottenuti.. e speriamo che Elliott non ci venda allo Suning di turno allora.


Non mi ricordo francamente gli acquisti ma ricordo quella fase come fondamentale per l'inter per trasformare un club a gestione familiare in una realtà industriale.
Una fase di passaggio insomma, con i risultati sportivi che passano in secondo/terzo piano.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì per tornare a vincere il primo passo era riuscire a superare i dieci anni di nefandezze che abbiamo vissuto e ci hanno affossati completamente.
> 
> Vedo citata l'Inter, ma un paio di anni fa ricordo che noi eravamo messi molto peggio di loro oggi.
> 
> Adesso siamo sulla strada giusta per tornare ad essere competitivi e credibili. Per vincere, in Europa ora come ora è impossibile, meglio mettersi l'anima in pace, in Italia al contrario non vedo corazzate, anzi.


comunque, come ti avevo detto, rosso di 100 mln, e non pareggio di bilancio come sostenevi. Purtroppo per quello ci vorrà parecchio ancora.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Hai citato 3 squadre che l'anno scorso non hanno nemmeno vinto il loro campionato nazionale....


ma ti basi solo per un anno? oppure guardi magari sul lungo periodo? tipo che so 5-10 anni? no perché altrimenti veramente possiamo citare l'inter, visto che ha vinto.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

Comunque il problema non è Elliot, ma chi c'è dietro, come sempre. Il discorso poi è che stiamo pagando ancora oggi le grandissime opere del duo malefico fessone-mirabelli, che ci hanno letteralmente affossato. Maledetti.


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2021)

PROGRAMMA DI ELLIOTT:I 1) CONTI IN ORDINE 2) NON VINCERE MAI X I PROSSIMI 10 ANNI
ognuno gode come puo...come vi invidio fottu.ti.ssimi tifosi del PSG


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma ti basi solo per un anno? oppure guardi magari sul lungo periodo? tipo che so 5-10 anni? no perché altrimenti veramente possiamo citare l'inter, visto che ha vinto.


Beh se guardo gli ultimi anni, una non ha mai vinto la champuon, una non la vince da 7 anni e una da 4. Pur essendo tra le 5/6 squadre che spendono di più in assoluto


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema non è Elliot, ma chi c'è dietro, come sempre. Il discorso poi è che stiamo pagando ancora oggi le grandissime opere del duo malefico fessone-mirabelli, che ci hanno letteralmente affossato. Maledetti.


Qui condivido, anche se chi ci ha veramente affossato (magari distrae dopo anche soldi dal Milan x fini personali) viene prima di Fassone e Mirabelli. Loro hanno completato l'opera


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh se guardo gli ultimi anni, una non ha mai vinto la champuon, una non la vince da 7 anni e una da 4. Pur essendo tra le 5/6 squadre che spendono di più in assoluto


A parte che tu parlavi del campionato nazionale, ma vabbè, comunque andiamo a vedere nel dettaglio il palmares delle suddette squadre:
Barcellona ultimi 10 anni: 6 Liga spagnola; Champions League 2; coppa del re 6; Supercoppa di Spagna 5; Supercoppa Uefa 2; Mondiale per Club 2
Real Madrid: 3 Liga; 4 Champions League; coppa del re 2; Supercoppa di Spagna 3; Supercoppa Uefa 3; Mondiale per Club 4
PSG: 7 Ligue 1; Coppa di Francia 6; Coppa di Lega 6; Supercoppa di Francia 8,

Dimmi te se non hai detto una ca..... dai, senza offesa ovviamente.


----------



## Stylox10 (12 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si appunto torni in champions hai una buona gestione e fai un mercato da udinese? Ma dai persino farina in serie B faceva meglio, con la champions cambierà tutto non lo detto io, qui si rischia il secondo mercato estivo a 0, cose mai viste prima, il resto sono solo chiacchere, poi non lamentiamoci se altre 5-6 squadre in italia ci sverniciano per altri 7-8 anni..


Forse o magari.

Onestamente leggevo le stesse cose l’anno scorso ma la classifica ha poi detto secondo posto…

Cerchiamo di non essere troppo disfattisti su, oltretutto il calciomercato non è nemmeno concluso.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E vai col redazionale menslle.
> 
> P.S. Tutto molto bello, tutti bravi. Ma guai a parlare di vittorie sul campo, eh...



Accetta la realtà, cioè che Elliot vuole trasformare un'azienda che genera debiti in un'azienda che generi utili per renderla cosi appetibile alla vendita. 

Se tu avessi soldi da investire, li investiresti in una società che fa utili o in una che fa debiti?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A parte che tu parlavi del campionato nazionale, ma vabbè, comunque andiamo a vedere nel dettaglio il palmares delle suddette squadre:
> Barcellona ultimi 10 anni: 6 Liga spagnola; Champions League 2; coppa del re 6; Supercoppa di Spagna 5; Supercoppa Uefa 2; Mondiale per Club 2
> Real Madrid: 3 Liga; 4 Champions League; coppa del re 2; Supercoppa di Spagna 3; Supercoppa Uefa 3; Mondiale per Club 4
> PSG: 7 Ligue 1; Coppa di Francia 6; Coppa di Lega 6; Supercoppa di Francia 8,
> ...


Va beh se vai indietro di 20 anni trovi anche il milan...poi almeno i dati giusti se l'Atletico ha vinto 2 scudetti come hanno fatto barca e real a vincere 9? E barca e real che dovrebbero sempre vincere solo loro. Al massimo i modelli di gestione che investono e vincono sono il bayern e ahime la juve...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va beh se vai indietro di 20 anni trovi anche il milan...poi almeno i dati giusti se l'Atletico ha vinto 2 scudetti come hanno fatto barca e real a vincere 9? E barca e real che dovrebbero sempre vincere solo loro. Al massimo i modelli di gestione che investono e vincono sono il bayern e ahime la juve...


tu hai letto il mio commento iniziale sì vero? altrimenti ritorna indietro e rileggi. Ho scritto che non puoi appunto basarti solo su di una singola annata, ed infatti ho detto semmai considera 5-10 anni. Queste sono tutte squadre che hanno investito pesantemente e vinto. C'è poco da fare, mettetevelo in testa, servono 2 cose per vincere: SOLDI e COMPETENZA.

p.s: i dati sono giustissimi, vai a controllare tu stesso. Nel periodo che va dal 2010/11 fino a quest'anno, sono così divisi: 6 Barcellona, 3 Real e 2 Atletico. Se vuoi considerare esattamente 10 anni, allora togli il primo del Barça.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque, come ti avevo detto, rosso di 100 mln, e non pareggio di bilancio come sostenevi. Purtroppo per quello ci vorrà parecchio ancora.


No, io sostengo che siamo a pareggio di bilancio SENZA COVID chiaramente.
E lo siamo già oggi con un costo della rosa a 135 milioni e ricavi a 215.
Con stadi chiusi e ricavi attuali cambia tutto.


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me ragazzi a volte battibeccate per nulla.
> 
> Il problema non è Elliott che spende o non spende.
> È evidente: non spenderà mai quanto un tifoso vorrebbe.
> ...


Non possiamo obbligare il proprietario a spendere 1 euro in più di quello che ha deciso. Questo è sicuro. Ma come Elliott non ci può imporrere di tifare per loro (o scritto proprio per LORO, non sto parlando del MILAN). Perché certe volte, a leggere certi utenti, ti sembra di leggere il community manager di Elliott.
Ah, dimenticavo... Elliott non ci può nemmeno obbligare a spendere soldi per il Milan o ad andare allo stadio.

Non si chiede ad Elliott di spendere soldi. Li non c'è speranza. E un fondo SPECULATIVO.
L'unica cosa buona che possono fare per il Milan è vendere alla svelta a chi ci potrà veramente fare tornare in alto.

Quindi sarà anche strano ma mi danno più fastidio i tifosi che "difendono Elliott" piutosto che Elliott stesso.
Elliott ha le sue ragioni (economiche). I tifosi invece nemmeno quella.

I tifosi che non vogliono il meglio per il loro club mi sembrano tutto tranne tifosi 

Insomma e come dire a suo figlio che ti presenta una ragazza brutta e senza nemmeno il diploma delle elementari e quando ti chiede cosa ne pensi li dici "va bene, tanto mica la trovavi bella divertente e intelligente... Già ti va bene che una ti guardi".

Per mio figlio spero sempre nel meglio... Poi ovviamente deciderà lui...

Beh per il Milan spero sempre nel meglio. E il meglio NON E Elliott.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No, io sostengo che siamo a pareggio di bilancio SENZA COVID chiaramente.
> E lo siamo già oggi con un costo della rosa a 135 milioni e ricavi a 215.
> Con stadi chiusi e ricavi attuali cambia tutto.


il covid ha inciso per 40 mln. Nessun pareggio di bilancio anche senza.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non possiamo obbligare il proprietario a spendere 1 euro in più di quello che ha deciso. Questo è sicuro. Ma come Elliott non ci può imporrere di tifare per loro (o scritto proprio per LORO, non sto parlando del MILAN). Perché certe volte, a leggere certi utenti, ti sembra di leggere il community manager di Elliott.
> Ah, dimenticavo... Elliott non ci può nemmeno obbligare a spendere soldi per il Milan o ad andare allo stadio.
> 
> Non si chiede ad Elliott di spendere soldi. Li non c'è speranza. E un fondo SPECULATIVO.
> ...




Peccato che non si vedano questi fantomatici "bei" proprietari, che negli ultimi anni hanno avuto tutto il tempo di palesarsi e accollarsi il Milan. Che poi diciamola tutta, per molti "bel proprietario" signifiica primario oligarca russo, principe arabo di famiglia regnante, new marajà indiano, Jeff Bezos. Auguri.


----------

